# Marking eggs?



## Irwin4530 (Feb 17, 2012)

I notice in many of the photos of eggs,
they are marked...what do you use to do that with
without harming your eggs? I only have one right
now but I am anticipating more!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 17, 2012)

I use a pencil to mark our aldabra eggs.


----------



## Irwin4530 (Feb 17, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> I use a pencil to mark our aldabra eggs.


 
Just a regular #2?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 17, 2012)

Irwin4530 said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > I use a pencil to mark our aldabra eggs.
> ...



 *Yes, I only mark the ones I suspect are non fertile eggs!*

 *I incubate one clutch per incubator, therefor my markings are at a minimum.
*


----------



## cdmay (Feb 17, 2012)

Pencil of any kind works just fine.


----------



## EricIvins (Feb 18, 2012)

Pencil, pen, sharpie, whiteout, marker, highlighter, etc..........


----------



## daisydot (Feb 18, 2012)

EricIvins said:


> Pencil, pen, sharpie, whiteout, marker, highlighter, etc..........



But arent you afraid that the chemicals from the markers will leech through?


----------



## pdrobber (Feb 18, 2012)

oO0Oo what kind of eggs are you getting? lol


----------



## Irwin4530 (Feb 18, 2012)

pdrobber said:


> oO0Oo what kind of eggs are you getting? lol



One of my female russians laid a single egg! 



daisydot said:


> EricIvins said:
> 
> 
> > Pencil, pen, sharpie, whiteout, marker, highlighter, etc..........
> ...



I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## pdrobber (Feb 18, 2012)

yay! I'm waiting for that day myself...I have my hovabator, just need to get the vermiculite.


----------



## EricIvins (Feb 18, 2012)

daisydot said:


> EricIvins said:
> 
> 
> > Pencil, pen, sharpie, whiteout, marker, highlighter, etc..........
> ...



Nope.......All are non-toxic, and I've used all on a myriad of different species.......


----------

